# Monster Mill 2 Roller Gap Setting



## juzz1981 (27/8/10)

Hi all,

Have just landed a MM2 from the US, i have assembled and cannot do a test crush as my new shed is in the process of being constructed and all my grain/tools ect are off site.

Just a quick one, I assume other people have this mill and my query was should I use the factory set .045" gap or should I adjust down a little? I use a 2 bucket method with holes for a mash/lauter tun and have previously used crushed grain from G&G and haven't had much problems with stuck sparges ect. 

Thanks!


----------



## raven19 (27/8/10)

I have left my MM2 on its factory settings, and currently hit around 70 - 75% efficiency no worries.

Make sure you use a permanent marker to mark where the current settings are on the end screws. Otherwise you will struggle to get it back to normal if adjusting for Rye or a finer crush.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/8/10)

Have never adjusted mine.

It does a great job, 70-75% efficiency, and solid as a rock.


----------



## Leigh (27/8/10)

Mine gap moved when mounting the hopper, but readjusted to 50 thou using a feeler gauge. Most threads on here suggest 40-50 thou


----------



## juzz1981 (27/8/10)

Leigh said:


> Mine gap moved when mounting the hopper, but readjusted to 50 thou using a feeler gauge. Most threads on here suggest 40-50 thou




I checked the mill gap and its set to 40 thou, i have milled a small amount of medium crystal as below, does this look ok?


----------



## juzz1981 (27/8/10)

juzz1981 said:


> I checked the mill gap and its set to 40 thou, i have milled a small amount of medium crystal as below, does this look ok?




anyone pls?


----------



## WarmBeer (27/8/10)

juzz1981 said:


> anyone pls?


A little hard to tell, as Crystal will tend to be more "brittle" than base malt.

Still, it looks a little too shredded to me. Personally, I would let it out another 10 thou, then run some ale or pils through it.


----------



## juzz1981 (27/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> A little hard to tell, as Crystal will tend to be more "brittle" than base malt.
> 
> Still, it looks a little too shredded to me. Personally, I would let it out another 10 thou, then run some ale or pils through it.




I adjusted so its just gripping the rollers at 45 thou and used a little of marris otter malt. 
The grains look like they are all cracked but is this too much?


----------



## juzz1981 (27/8/10)

juzz1981 said:


> I adjusted so its just gripping the rollers at 45 thou and used a little of marris otter malt.
> The grains look like they are all cracked but is this too much?



Anyone pls :blink:


----------



## razz (27/8/10)

Looks okay juzz1981, doesn't appear to be much flour in the crush. Did you condition the grain first?


----------



## white.grant (27/8/10)

That looks better, remember you don't want to shred the husks as they form the filter bed. Compare what you have to John Palmers crush in how to brew http://www.howtobrew.com/section3/chapter17-1.html

It can take a brew or two to get everything dialed in to suit your system, so don't sweat it too much.

cheers

grant


----------



## matt white (27/8/10)

I set mine at 41 thou 5 years ago and have never changed it. Good for wheat and barley malts. Use a feeler gauge to set the gap and never look back.


----------



## juzz1981 (27/8/10)

gilbrew said:


> I set mine at 41 thou 5 years ago and have never changed it. Good for wheat and barley malts. Use a feeler gauge to set the gap and never look back.




I am using feeler gauges, if i set it to 41 thou, should it be just slightly touching or touching enough to turn the rollers?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WarmBeer (27/8/10)

juzz1981 said:


> I adjusted so its just gripping the rollers at 45 thou and used a little of marris otter malt.
> The grains look like they are all cracked but is this too much?


I reckon that looks pretty good.

You're just going to have to give it a go on your system.

Take note of how much debris you get in you initial recirculation, how fast you recirculate, and whether or not you get a stuck sparge. Any new piece of equipment is going to take some time to get used to.


----------

